# Ethiopian/Ge'ez: unknown text



## poss_poss

please i want to know what language in the attached image .
it is a book i found but i do not know what is it. and there is a draw for person i do not know who.


----------



## Stoggler

It's rather out of focus and difficult to see properly.  However, it looks a bit like Old Church Slavonic to me, or something along those lines.  The image of the person in the second image would seem to suggest that it's from the right period and context.

Others more familiar with that script will be able to confirm though.


----------



## sound shift

I think it might be Ge'ez script (compare here).


----------



## Stoggler

Oh yeah, that looks more like it...

(slinks away with tail between legs...)


----------



## origumi

sound shift said:


> I think it might be Ge'ez script (compare here).


Yet the language may be modern Ethiopian like Amharic. Well, looks like a traditional scripture so more likely Ge'ez.


----------



## CapnPrep

See also the text asked about in the following thread:
Ethipian: Ge'ez script
And welcome to the WR forums, poss_poss!


----------

